# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.29.19. Direct unlock for all latest Alcatel MTK devices!

## mohamed73

*Smart-Clip2 Software v1.29.19*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*This time we are proud to present a big update for the latest Alcatel devices.**MTK Tab:*1. Released *Direct Unlock* for the following devices:*♦ Alcatel 5033
♦ Alcatel 5034
♦ Alcatel 5041C
♦ Alcatel 5049S (Amazon)
♦ Alcatel 5049S (OM)
♦ Alcatel 5052
♦ Alcatel 5059
♦ Alcatel 5059R
♦ Alcatel 5085C
♦ Alcatel 5085G
♦ Alcatel 5085G (OM)
♦ Alcatel 5085O
♦ Alcatel 5086
♦ Alcatel 5090
♦ Alcatel 5095
♦ Alcatel 5099
♦ Alcatel 5133
♦ Alcatel 5159
♦ Alcatel 5186
♦ Alcatel 6060
♦ Alcatel 6060C
♦ Alcatel 7070
♦ Alcatel 7071
♦ Alcatel 750
♦ Alcatel 9027
♦ Alcatel FL02
♦ Alcatel FL03
♦ Alcatel T700
♦ Vodafone V620
♦ Vodafone V700
♦ Vodafone V720* 2. Released *Unlock* solution for new devices locked with *"Device Unlock"* application:*♦ Alcatel 5049W
♦ Alcatel 5049Z
♦ Alcatel 5052W
♦ Alcatel 5059Z
♦ Alcatel 6062W
♦ Alcatel 6062Z
♦ Alcatel 9027W* This operation is performed very quickly, which is definitely a benefit for bulk unlockers.3. Updated Download agent for non-secure MTK smartphones. 
This will provide support for more MTK devices.4. Released *FRP Remove* feature for new MTK-based devices:*♦ TECNO C7
♦ CONDOR ALLURE A8 (PGN-611) 
♦ Nokia TA-1047* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## LYLGeek

thanks bro <3

----------

